# Bee Keeper from Malaysia



## Madusik (Nov 19, 2013)

I am a bee keeper from malaysia. Currently i have 2 type of bees. Apis Mellifera and Apis Trigonas.


----------



## farmerdean (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome. I read recently in Bee Culture about a stingless bee. Is that what Trigonas is? What kind of equipment do you use?


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome. I would be interesting to know beekeeping techniques in Malaysia.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Graham Sibu (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Could you please advise me on where to buy bees in Malaysia?


----------



## Graham Sibu (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi I to would like to know about bee keeping in Malaysia. It would be great if we could communicate.


----------



## kim8 (May 9, 2014)

Madusik said:


> I am a bee keeper from malaysia. Currently i have 2 type of bees. Apis Mellifera and Apis Trigonas.


I need help! I recently discovered that there are 3 beehives in my farm. I am in Kulim, if you can help, please reply to this email.


----------

